# Question



## DP04 (Dec 11, 2012)

i have some freshly hatched frys their swimming around we tried to feed them frozen brines shrimp and it looks like their not eating... What should i do????


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Moved to the "Breeding" section.

Check some topics HERE for more information.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Being clear you can clearly tell if they're eating or not. Yoke must be used up before they'll eat(belly clear). I prefer bbs. You can't beat the nutrition that bbs has. Plus the bbs moving helps trigger the fry to eat.


----------

